# Window Replacement and Lead Abatement



## Doc-In-CT (Jul 21, 2010)

I am looking at a 1947 house for purchase/renovation. The casement windows, which are wood framed with separate lights, are in terrible shape: hinges painted over, putty falling out, paint peeling. A local window contractor estimated about $1,000 per window for replacement until the topic of lead abatement came up. Then the price jumped to $2,000. Is this going to be the norm now that EPA changed the rule, or is he taking advantage of the situation?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

There are very specific rules/regs now for lead paint abatement

New laws went into effect

http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/renovation.htm



> If you are a homeowner performing renovation, repair, or painting work in your own home, EPA's RRP rule does not cover your project





> The new *lead paint laws* require any renovation work performed on houses built before 1978 to be performed by a certified contractor.
> 
> The new lead paint laws that goes into affect on April 22 involves training and certification of remodelers, safe work-site practices, verification and record keeping


http://www.homeconstructionimprovement.com/new-lead-paint-law-effective-april-22-2010/


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

As with all gument regulations, the job will cost more, and this current administration loves more gument regulation. There is trainig, licensing, permits, inspections, not previously required. And insurance is expected to cost $3000-5000 more. So, yes, it will cost more to do anything in that house.


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> There are very specific rules/regs now for lead paint abatement
> 
> New laws went into effect
> 
> ...



The problem with this statement is what we are doing "RRP" is NOT lead abatement. Do not confuse the new EPA RRP rule to lead abatement, two different issues, licenses, certifications and conditions.


----------

